# Has anyone tried the new Beefeater 24?



## volpe (Nov 28, 2011)

I am a weird gin fan. Weird describing me, not the type of gin I like. I decide I hate it, and then I crave it. Last Friday I was dying for a gin martini, I hit the Alphabet store and picked up Beefeater 24, Artisan cut. It was about the same price as regular beefeater. I thought it was actually pretty decent. It was pretty mellow and for someone with a fickle appreciation for gin, I ended up buying a second bottle for my home bar the next day as I like to stay well stocked for guests.

Has anyone tried it? What do you guys think?


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Nope.

I like Bombay Sapphire, or Hendrick's (a local Scottish gin - I know, not a London or a Plymouth, BUT GOOD) and, at a push, will settle for Gordon's.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes, I've tried it. 

I like my gin martinis up, cold and very dry -- but not quite straight gin -- and I don't think Beefeater 24 does well with Vermouth at all; nor for that matter with olives.  It's good in a lot of other gin drinks though, and also up, cold, very dry, and straight. 

The grapefruit and tea don't pull it too far from a London Dry; maybe not as far as some people would like for a non-martini gin.  Hendricks' floral and vegetal aromatics make it a more interesting choice for G&T, Gin Fizz and most of the other "sweetish" gin cocktails.  But Beef 24 is just as soft,  somewhat cleaner, and interesting enough. 

Like Hendricks, a good gin for people who aren't huge gin fans. 

If you're looking for something super clean, but traditionally gin... try Oxley.  It kicks. 

BDL


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I don't make cocktails very often, BDL - I'm more of a purist and stick to gin and tonics!

I still haven't tried your suggestion yet - I keep forgetting the name and then when I'm in the drinks section, my hand automatically reaches for the Bombay or Hendrick's!


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Oh my word!

  I have just started drinking Hendricks and tonic with a muddled cucumber.  Okay, with or without the cucumber.  What a great drink...not too this and not too that.

never considered myself a gin man, but I do now 

MMMMmmmmmm!

Dan


----------

